# IE: Zugriff auf Variablen in Applet



## hai99 (11. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe in einer HTML-Seite folgenden Code:


```
function setClipboard() {
		if (navigator.javaEnabled()) {
			window.clipboardData.setData("Text", "");
			document.appKasse.PORTNR = 7777;
			document.appKasse.HOST = "xxxxxxxxx";
			document.appKasse.usrName = "yyyyyyy";
			document.appKasse.getNewNumber();
			var tmp = document.appKasse.newNr;
			if (tmp.length > 0) {
        window.clipboardData.setData("Text",tmp);
        alert("ermittelte Nummer: " + tmp + "\n\n Sie können die neue Nummerüber Bearbeitern-Einfügen (STRG+V) \n in die Anwendung an der aktuellen Cursor-Position übernehmen.");
        location.reload();
			} else {
        window.clipboardData.setData("Text", "");
        alert("Fehler bei der Ermittlung der Nummer aufgetreten.");
			}
		} else {
			alert("Ihr Browser/PC unterstützt im Moment keine Java.");
		}
  }
```

Es wird in einem Applet eine neue Nummer ermittelt in der Datenbank weggeschrieben und wird dem User
in einer Msgbox angezeigt sowie in die Zwischenablage kopiert.
Das funktioniert auch auf den meisten Browsern.

*Problem: *
Bei ein paar PC mit IE funktioniert dies aber leider nicht! Hier wird die neue Nummer nicht in die Zwischenablage
geschrieben und somit auch nicht in die tmp-Variable. 
Folglich scheint der Datenaustausch zwischen Applet und IE nicht zu funktionieren!

Ich kann allerdings keinerlei Differnezen in den Einstellungen zwischen den PC'S feststellen.


Danke für Tips
Norbert


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Dez 2007)

Ich sehe hier kein Problem mit einem Java-Applet!
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic17227_ihr-seid-falschen-forum.html


----------



## hai99 (12. Dez 2007)

hallo,

das applet und jscript funktioniert auch prinzipiell

nur bei ein paar pc's mit ie tritt des phänomen auf,
dass aus dem jscript nicht auf die variable im applet
zugegriffen werden kann und damit auch nicht der
wert angezeigt bzw. in die zwischenablage geschrieben
wird

da aber ie standard bei uns ist, sollte es wenn möglich
hiermit laufen!

gruss
norbert


----------

